# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Sant Martí de Tous 30/06/2016

## sergi1907

Ayer aprovechando una comida familiar pude hacer una extensa visita a este pequeño pantano. Aquí os dejo las fotos.

La presa desde la carretera




















Sigue

----------

HUESITO (01-ago-2016),Jonasino (31-jul-2016),Los terrines (31-jul-2016),perdiguera (01-ago-2016),willi (31-jul-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

Una cola del pantano
















El aliviadero




Sigue

----------

HUESITO (01-ago-2016),Jonasino (31-jul-2016),Los terrines (31-jul-2016),perdiguera (01-ago-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

La otra cola del pantano












Sigue

----------

HUESITO (01-ago-2016),Jonasino (31-jul-2016),Los terrines (31-jul-2016),perdiguera (01-ago-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

Saludos

----------

HUESITO (01-ago-2016),Jonasino (31-jul-2016),Los terrines (31-jul-2016),perdiguera (01-ago-2016),willi (10-ago-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Sergi, creo que la comida fué la escusa para darte la caminata por el pantano  :Embarrassment: 
Muy buen reportaje, saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Es la vez que más lleno lo he visto.

----------


## sergi1907

> Es la vez que más lleno lo he visto.



Yo también.

Me comentaron que hace unos diez años se llenó.

----------

